# Can I take iron supplements while breastfeeding?



## sophi4ka

I was taking prenatal vitamins + iron pills whiel being pregnant. Now with a 4 mo baby I am taking only the prenatals. Lately I feel very tired and weak, so I am concerned that I don't get enough iron (could be also lack of sleep and general exhaustion). I am also vegeterian.

Do you know if it is OK to take iron pills while nursing? Is there any issue with it?

Thanks a lot

Sophie


----------



## alegna

I can't imagine there would be any issue with it...

For something more natural you could try floridix iron with herbs.

-Angela


----------



## ASusan

I"m not a medical professional, but I can't see a problem with it.

I am BF a 6-mo-old, and have been taking iron all along. I lost a lot of blood during birth, and was slightly anemic after the birth. I take a chelated iron pill. I used to take floradix, but it didn't resolve the anemia.


----------



## sophi4ka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I can't imagine there would be any issue with it...

For something more natural you could try floridix iron with herbs.

-Angela


Alegna, I know I can count on your reply







:. It seems like you read all the posts on MDC


----------



## kythe

I was advised to continue taking iron pills after my babies were born since I had been anemic during both pregnancies. One of my midwives said it can take 1-2 years for your body to fully recouperate after a birth and for your vitamin levels to be normal and stable, especially if there were issues during pregnancy.

Are you concerned about the baby getting too much iron? If you are barely getting enough, the baby certainly won't be overdosing through your breastmilk. Don't forget that the baby recieves it in small amounts and already digested. This isn't the same as giving a baby a supplement directly when they don't need it.


----------

